# American Film Institute (AFI) - Producing



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the item American Film Institute (AFI) - Producing. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Producing has been updated:

Updated deadline and portfolio requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Producing has been updated:

Updated deadline and application acceptance stats


----------



## wpellehn

wpellehn posted a new question on the film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Producing.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Producing has been updated:

Added new Acceptance Data tab with up to date acceptance data calculated from our application database.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Producing has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Producing has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

